# Tomcat 7 with JSVC does not rin inside a Jail



## minimike (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi there

Jboss 5.1 6.1 and Tomcat 6 are running fine inside a jail. I've got a brandnew software (Liferay 6.1) that is currently creating massive problems inside Jboss 5 or Tomcat 6. After I've installed Tomcat 7 from ports the service doesn't start. I've tried to start it normally (*service tomcat7 start*) and after no success I've tried to bind Tomcat on an IP-Address. Even more no luck, just no weed. On a normal installation it would run. But I want to have this service inside a Jail. 

There are no logs or other messages. It's like looking into a washing machine for hours without getting a clue what the hell is going on. 

Tomcat 7 from ports is starting with JSVC on default. And this daemon also is known to work inside a jail. I'm running an email server written in java with them. The only thing I want to know is why Tomcat does not run with JSVC inside a FreeBSD jail. 


Anyone have got an idea?

cheers Darko


----------

